

Wastebook 2013 - wehadfun
http://www.amazon.com/Wastebook-United-States-Government-Senate/dp/1494746336/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

======
chaitanyav
Thanks for this link, looks like lot of money is wasted for trivial causes.

